# Foil with integrated adhesive?



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

Does such a thing exist? Was hoping for something with a backing that that I could cut on my cutter. Any ideas?


----------



## chasser70 (Mar 24, 2015)

Stahls has a heat press adhesive that you cut on your cutter, apply to your garment and then apply the foil over it. It works great! 

https://www.stahls.com/heat-transfer-foil-adhesive


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Siser makes a Heat transfer Vinyl Adhesive, that you cut on your cutter, 12" wide x 1 yard, sells for $3.75 per yard


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

siser also makes a new easyweed foil (silver and gold colors) with integrated adhesive backing,
cuts and weeds nicely and the final product is quite nice

i've done a few tees in it and was impressed with it


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Speciality materials sells htv adhesive in 20" long at mclogans for foil it's been out for over a year. 
https://www.mclogan.com/shop/specialty-melt-foil-adhesive-p-1137.html


----------

